# Águas de Lindóia, interior de SP.



## Mr_Valmir (Jun 8, 2013)

A cidade situa-se ao leste do estado de São Paulo, na Serra da Mantiqueira.
Limita-se com Lindóia/SP, Itapira/SP, Socorro/SP e Monte Sião/MG.
A altitude média do município é de 945 metros e seu clima é classificado como subtropical.

*Obs:* Estive em Abril na cidade à passeio e tirei algumas poucas fotos pelo meu celular. Peço que não reparem na qualidade das fotos.

*1.* Vista da Fazenda Morro Pelado em Águas de Lindóia. Daqui é possível vermos algumas cidades como Lindóia, Socorro e Monte Sião







[/url]Fazenda Morro Pelado em Águas de Lindóia/SP by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*2.* Vista geral da cidade







[/url]2018-06-23_08-32-52 by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*3* 







[/url]Águas de Lindóia visão geral by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*4. *







[/url]Vista geral Águas de Lindóia 2 by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*5.* Praça Adhemar de Barros







[/url]Praça Adhemar de Barros em Águas de Lindóia by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*6.*







[/url]Praça Adhemar de Barros em Águas de Lindóia 2 by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*7.*







[/url]Praça Adhemar de Barros em Águas de Lindóia 3 by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*8.* Rua da praça.







[/url]Rua da Praça Adhemar de Barros em Águas de Lindóia by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*9.* Área central da cidade.







[/url]Centro de Águas de Lindóia by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*10. *







[/url]Área central de Águas de Lindóia 2 by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*11.* Balneário Municipal de Águas de Lindóia. Suas águas possuem propriedades radioativas benéficas a saúde.







[/url]Balneário Municipal de Águas de Lindóia by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*12.*







[/url]2018-06-23_08-22-05 by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*13.*







[/url]2018-06-23_08-25-25 by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*14.*







[/url]2018-06-23_08-28-50 by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

^^
Mr _Valmir, este thread foi lançado no local errado! 
Peça para um moderador transferi-lo para a página principal


----------



## Mr_Valmir (Jun 8, 2013)

ulilopes said:


> ^^
> Mr _Valmir, este thread foi lançado no local errado!
> Peça para um moderador transferi-lo para a página principal


Obrigado.
Vou ver com alguém.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda cidade!! Parabéns pelas fotos amigo!! Ficaram excelentes!


----------



## Mr_Valmir (Jun 8, 2013)

cassianoitu said:


> Linda cidade!! Parabéns pelas fotos amigo!! Ficaram excelentes!


Obrigado


----------



## Santista10 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mr_Valmir said:


> Obrigado.
> Vou ver com alguém.


Está tudo certo.


----------



## Tiozão (Jan 27, 2010)

Linda cidadezinha, já tive o prazer de conhecer...


----------



## Matheus_Franca (Aug 11, 2013)

Linda!  Conheci a cidade pessoalmente em Abril também. No dia em que fui estava lotada devido ao encontro de carros antigos. Tirei essa foto:


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Muito bonita essa cidade.


----------



## Tiozão (Jan 27, 2010)

Quando eu fui, tb tinha uma exposição de carros antigos...


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

gostei...


----------



## Mr_Valmir (Jun 8, 2013)

Obrigado pessoal pelos comentários.


----------



## Mr_Valmir (Jun 8, 2013)

*15.* Portal da cidade.







[/url]Portal de Águas de Lindóia/SP by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*16. *







[/url]Grande Hotel do Lago de Águas de Lindóia/SP by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]

*17.*







[/url]Grande Hotel do Lago de Águas de Lindóia/SP 2 by Valmir Oliveira Jankowski, no Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Boas fotos de Águas de Lindóia ! 

Valeu por mostrá-la


----------



## Artur Moreira (Aug 5, 2018)

Eu particularmente amo essa cidade. Vou lá faz muitos anos


----------



## SP underground (May 31, 2012)

Belo registro!!!
Já fui algumas vezes lá... Essa região é linda!


----------



## gabrielzoeste (Jan 12, 2008)

Cidade turística e muito bonita e como cresceu em 10 anos, ja fui 2 vezes e voltaria novamente!!

Parabéns por mostrar as fotos da cidade!!


----------

